# Angola Indiana area shore Fishing Help PLEASE.



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Heading to Angola this coming weekend with friends that have young kids that love to fish. These kids know me for taking them on my boat but no boat going this weekend so I want to take them someplace near Angola where we can watch a bobber.
Searched the area last month for public accesses where there might be a dock but none found. 
Anyone have any info they could share with me would greatly be appreciated because I have new rods and reels for them and I would like to let them catch something without hiking miles or driving to Coldwater area.
I stopped at 2 bait shops there but no help.
Indiana out of state licenses are $18.00 per day but 9mpg in my truck is more costly.....LOL
Kids are both about 10.
THANK YOU!


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Use Google maps to look for apartment complexes with a retention pond like this one. 
Angola








Angola · Pleasant Township, IN 46703


Pleasant Township, IN 46703




maps.app.goo.gl




If any says something to you, just say you know "Jim" and he invited you out all the time. I doubt you have problems unless the kids are running wild. Apartment ponds are way easier to fish than subdivision ponds where you are trespassing in people's yards to get there.

There's also a pond behind the American Legion that might work.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I think that's a great idea, I will definately drive by and check out. TY for suggestion.


----------

